# Smartest dog EVER!



## UBuildIt Indy (Jan 9, 2014)

OK, first time V owner, my Jenny is just over 10 weeks old. I started puppy training classes at PetCo, and have been to 2 classes so far. I like PetCo's training so far, very positive.

Anyways, 5 days ago we started to learn 'sit' & 'lay down'. Already, with hand signals only, I can get her to sit, and then lay down, without saying a word! 

I have never had a dog as trainable as this.  
This is one awesome breed!


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm excited to start puppy classes, too, but my vet was very against us starting at 10 weeks like the PetSmart pamphlet said we could. We even paid for the puppy class before we actually had picked her up from the breeder (thinking it was the right thing to do--get her into training right away). At this location, which is less than a year old, he had already treated 2 dogs that had Parvo (which the Banfield clinic is all the way at the back of the store). So, we decided to wait until Daisy is fully vaccinated (she's 14 weeks old today) & has her last set of puppy vaccinations in 2 weeks! Can't wait! I really would be careful bringing your pup any other highly populated dog areas--puppy classes even seemed too risky for us!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

yes, Vizsla is very smart breed. I have had alot of people comment on how smart my dog is. 

Also, agree on being very careful with strange dogs and strange places to prevent dog illness. 

We live in Cumberland County, NJ and our vet has seen many dogs sick or dying from parvo. Even had a vet recommend no dog parks until the dog is over a year old because just having all vaccines is not enough protection. Being older with stronger immune system is better. 

However, I do feel that my dog didn't get enough socialization at an early age because I was so careful. And that is why she is a bit skittish and unsure of people and dogs. 

If you have friends or family with dogs that you know are healthy and vaccinated. Set up play dates and visits as much as possible. Unfortunately, we do not have many friends with dogs and were not able to do this. 

Also, the puppy classes simply teach the basic commands. Sit, Watch me, stay, down, loose leash walking, And you can do this yourself at home to get a head start. Watch a youtube video or read a book if you are unsure or inexperienced.


----------



## UBuildIt Indy (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, the good news is, Jenny is the only dog in our class. Not one other dog to get her sick.

Should I worry about even being in PetCo with her, even if she is not coming in contact with other animals?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Before mine are vaccinated, they never go where unknown dogs are known to gather. I even keep them on my lap, or in a small crate at the vets office. The only thing they touch is the examining table, scale, and of course the vet. 
Some diseases are transferred by the dogs being nose to nose (airborne) with other dogs. Other germs can linger long after the dog leaves. People hands are good at transferring germs from one dog to the next.
Yes, this is one area that I'm a little on the overprotective side. I would look at the training area much in the same way I look at the examining table. Is it cleaned between each training class?

I had my female June at Bass Pro shop when she was tiny. Her feet never touched the floor, she stayed held in my daughters arms.
My advise would be to enjoy your pup. Take a few precautions, but don't let worry rule your life.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not an expert by any means, but the people at PetSmart told me to carry my puppy in or put her in a shopping cart. Don't let her walk on the floors! The vet said that the training area was such a confined space (with lots of dogs in different training classes) that you really don't want to risk that the floor may not be cleaned well enough. Now maybe he is being overprotective since he's personally treated 2 cases of Parvo in that clinic?? Who knows! I didn't want to risk it but I also decided that I wasn't going to give Daisy Trifexis either...when lots of people are using it safely. I didn't want the risk. She's on Heartgard instead.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

UBuildIt said:


> Should I worry about even being in PetCo with her, even if she is not coming in contact with other animals?


yes. there are literally thousands of dogs that go through those stores.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

When my dogs were pups, I would carry them into places just to give them the exposure to the environment, but not the diseases. I was at PetCo one day and they had a puppy play class starting. The PetCo associate tracked me around the store, asking me to let my dog play. I told her that we weren't staying long as to not hurt her feelings. Finally I had to tell her that my dog had only had her 2nd set of vaccinations and I did not want to expose her to the diseases that could be on the floor. I asked how old the other pups in the class were - 8 weeks! seriously.


----------



## UBuildIt Indy (Jan 9, 2014)

the good news is, we had our second round of shots last night. The only thing she doesn't have now is rabies. And yes, I know the parvo will take up to 2 weeks to be fully effective.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

MeandMy3 said:


> I asked how old the other pups in the class were - 8 weeks! seriously.


PetSmart was happy to sell me the class & said that she could attend at 10 weeks old with proof of her vaccinations up to that point! I truly thought that I'd be bringing her there at 10 weeks old ready for class UNTIL the Veterinarian highly suggested otherwise--16 weeks & fully vaccinated. Yes, I'm very thankful that Daisy had her checkup before I exposed her to the possible diseases--and truly thought that we were doing the best my enrolling her right away in training classes! Agh!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

The puppy class we went to (not Petco or PetSmart) had some 8+ week old puppies. They basically required first round of vaccinations and then had a tub at the door with disinfecting solution for people to clean their shoes and made everyone sanitize their hands. They also sanitized the floor before and after the class. We went there when Dre was already 16 weeks old and fully vaccinated so we were fine. Other puppies were OK too, but couple of them got kennel cough at some point. Not sure if they got it at the class or elsewhere.


----------



## MadhusMommy (Aug 9, 2013)

My pup is now a year and a half but we got him at 7weeks so I had to make sure he had the right amount of socialization since he was weened 3 weeks earlier than many vets suggest. I knew that it was very important during the 8-12 week time period to get him around all sorts of new things. It was hard because naturally I didn't want him to get sick, I just stayed away from indoor gatherings with him. We socialized outside all of the time. He got bronchitis at 4months old but that is the only time he has been sick. 
Now at 1 and a 1/2 he is great with dogs, curious but nice with cats, and great with little kids and babies. Nothing is "new" to him.


----------

